
Vim/neovim: Arbitrary command execution (CVE-2016-1248) - stevekemp
http://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-security/2016/11/22/20
======
tinus_hn
Having this kind of functionality in a text editor is just a disaster waiting
to happen.

